# SG Models Wooden Kits



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

I met these folks, John & Pat Meyers at the Garden Railway Convention in Tacoma this year and purchased 2 of their wooden building kits. These kits are fun to build and very detailed. A bonus is dealing with both John and Pat as it is a pleasure and their service is terrific! I just finished Sam's Shoe Shop and the Sheriff's Office and getting ready to start on the Assay Office. Check them out, http://sgmodelswoodenkits.com/

Here are some phots of my completed buildings:


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

http://sgmodelswoodenkits.com/

This is the correct website address.
The "l" was left out.
Great looking kits.
Craig


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking kits indeed! Nice to see they also have some instruction video's on their site on how to build and paint the kits. 
Very interesting for those who start building kits.


----------

